# Picking my pup



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

FWIW

I wanted to relate my puppy buying experiences - both.
For Duke I selected a breeder very close to home that advertised regurlarly in the paper. This was at a time prior to the internet. I went to his house and saw many adult dogs and pups in very nice kennels. He brought his "prize" male out and had him run around us in a squatty circle. He showed me many ribbons and certificates on the wall of his dogs "accomplishments" and I decided to get a pup. I didn't pick the pup he sold me one that was "family dog" quality as opposed to "show quality". 

Duke was a great dog and seemed to be a very quick learner of the basic commands, and based on my limited knowledge and ability, I was happy with him. I loved him.

He died suddenly at about 10 months. I was heatbroken. I had an autopsy performed to satisfy my curiousity, and it was just a "freak" thing. Was told emergency surgery would not have been even been an option. When I relayed this to the breeder he was more "oh well" than apologetic and offered me another pup for the same price when one became "available". I passed. This had been my first dog and had turned out to be not the best experience.

Fast forward 15 years to my most recent experience. What a world of difference there is when you educate yourself alot. With the internet and these forums there are multiple opinions from a huge audience. It seems almost every question has been asked at least once here.

My experience of late was very good. Pictures, visits, questions answered it seemed that I was the only interested buyer she had at the time, and I get the impression many people share the same opinion. On my first follow up visit after getting my pup they were very interested in how he was doing. I realize this is vital info in determining if the 2 parents were a good match and I appreciate their concern. My new pup is great. I could address the Czeck / DDR vs other lines debate here, but have rambled enough. The jist of my post being - research. Read, ask questions, but most importantly go visit. Talk to the breeder play with their dogs. I really get the impression that anybody raising these dogs for the right reasons will applaud you for doing so.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition. Sorry for the loss of your 10 month old GSD baby 

Knowledge is power. I am SO fortunate there was time on my side when we started our breeder search. I was totally lost & would have bought a puppy from anyone who had GSD because I was just not educated.

The internet & esp. forums like this is a VERY VERY handy tool. I learned so much and am still learning.

Your right, visit breeder sites, ask questions, visit with their dogs, etc.

We made a wise choice with ours as well


----------

